# cost of taxis



## zahira1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all, Please accept my apologies if this thread has already been discussed at some point. 

I was wondering how much I should expect to pay for a taxi from the airport to the Arabian Courtyard Hotel and Spa, also from this hotel say to the Gold and textile Souks.

Thanks Z


----------



## Mohamed Ali (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there

from the Airport to the hotel should not exceed AED 50 
it is approximately 9 kilometers
and this is if you take a taxi from the airport (charge starts from AED 20 only from airport)
AED 1.5 per one kilometres
but if you walk till you reach the main road (airport road) and take the same taxi, AED 20 will not be included, AED 3.5 would be the charge start instead, because you are taking a taxi from outside the airport

from the hotel to gold souk would cost approximately AED 15 maximum (5 kilometres)

best


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To clarify. Getting a tax from the airport carries a surcharge of Dhs 22 ( I think). This is to compensate the drivers for the time spent queueing. The minimum fare everywhere else is Dhs 10.
-


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

it is now AED 25 charge to start a trip from Dubai airport


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> it is now AED 25 charge to start a trip from Dubai airport


Caught a taxi from there 2 days ago, start charge was still 20Dh. Did it just change or did I save 5Dh for a change.

H


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Caught a taxi from there 2 days ago, start charge was still 20Dh. Did it just change or did I save 5Dh for a change.
> 
> H


It is still 20Dh. I took a taxi yesterday morning


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Caught a taxi from there 2 days ago, start charge was still 20Dh. Did it just change or did I save 5Dh for a change.
> 
> H


Same I got a cab from there yesterday and still 20.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

stewart said:


> Same I got a cab from there yesterday and still 20.


It is Dhs 20 if you take the sedans, and Dhs 25 if you take the bigger taxis


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

ok we might have been in a bigger one.. how unnecessary lol didnt know coz usually there is no difference if u get a bigger one on the roads.. or is there?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

newbie913 said:


> ok we might have been in a bigger one.. how unnecessary lol didnt know coz usually there is no difference if u get a bigger one on the roads.. or is there?


on the road there is no difference though.
The fare starts at 3, and even if your journey is shorter, the minimum amount payable is 10 (so say your bill is 7 Dhs, you still pay 10; Above 10 Dhs, you pay whatever the actual fare is).


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

rsinner said:


> on the road there is no difference though.
> The fare starts at 3, and even if your journey is shorter, the minimum amount payable is 10 (so say your bill is 7 Dhs, you still pay 10; Above 10 Dhs, you pay whatever the actual fare is).


The larger taxis might be slightly more expensive on the road - 1.75 vs 1.60 dhs. Or that's new, or it's just for the special needs vehicles ...

Dubai Taxi


----------

